# MTV Roadies  5.0 audition videos ?



## raksrules (Jan 21, 2008)

Can anyone please let me know were i can get access to the uncensored videos of MTV Roadies 5.0 . In TV they advertise that you can watch the videos at www.mtvroadies.tv but after entering the website i cannot find where to view the videos. Please help !!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Its there, Low/high bandwidth > Enter rehab > Spy cams.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot buddy. Got it


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## chesss (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't find it! help please


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

three lols for the (not so) reality show


----------



## Ashish (Apr 4, 2008)

Check *www.roadiesindia.com - I found lot of stuff there


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 4, 2008)

i have the videos, till march 16th on my lappy. do u live in pune?


----------



## chesss (Apr 4, 2008)

@ashish - Thank you!!


----------



## akhilthinkdigit (May 16, 2008)

Can anyone please let me know were i can get access to the uncensored videos of MTV Roadies 5.0 . In TV they advertise that you can watch the videos at www.mtvroadies.tv but after entering the website i cannot find where to view the videos. Please help !!!


----------



## Pathik (May 17, 2008)

Try youtube or funenclave for uncensored stuff.


----------



## akhilthinkdigit (Jun 9, 2008)

Can anyone please let me know were i can get access to the uncensored videos of MTV Roadies 5.0 . In TV they advertise that you can watch the videos at www.mtvroadies.tv but after entering the website i cannot find where to view the videos. Please help !!


----------



## hullap (Jun 9, 2008)

^We can see you once


----------

